# Josiah Shute on confessing our master sins



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 5, 2021)

Lastly, in _Ezra_ his practise we may see a true form of confession, he confesses their _(great trespass)_ teaching us thereby, that _as we must confess all sin in gross, so especially, our main and master sin;_ that _Saul_ which is higher by the head, then the rest of his brethren: we want not examples of this in Scripture, _David_ confesses his murder, _Paul_ his persecution, and _Daniel_ confesses the great sin of his people: A great many confess their sins, but they do it as _Nebuchadnezzar_ told his dream, he tells his wisemen that he had a dream, but never tells them what it was: So these men say they are sinners, but they will not confess their gross transgressions. ...

For more, see Josiah Shute on confessing our master sins.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

